
NIST Tests Forensic Methods for Getting Data from Damaged Mobile Phones - infodocket
https://www.nist.gov/news-events/news/2020/01/nist-tests-forensic-methods-getting-data-damaged-mobile-phones
======
LinuxBender
It might be fun to make a youtube video attempting to get data using the
methods they describe, then finding which methods truly destroy the data. Is
Mythbusters still around?

